
Building the Gyroscope App with React Native - googletron
https://blog.gyrosco.pe/building-the-app-1dac1a97d253#.ec9a2aeu0
======
guelo
Another React Native app without an Android release. So far React Native's
main advantage is for JavaScript developers that want to make an iPhone app.
Which admittedly is probably a lot of people. But doesn't really make sense
when you consider that Swift is a powerful modern language which will give you
more capability and flexibility over the long-term because of being a first-
class language annointed by Apple.

~~~
aorth
There's a clean and simple HackerNews reader for Android, iOS, and Web using
React Native. Works pretty well. The developer even blogged about his
experience making the app for all platforms.

It is called HackerWeb:

[https://github.com/cheeaun/hackerweb-
native](https://github.com/cheeaun/hackerweb-native)

------
kimar
The product looks very appealing but I'm not willing to entrust any company
with that level of personal data.

I'd be willing to pay to have a self-hosted version of Gyroscope. Curious if
it's on the roadmap.

~~~
gabrielcsapo
Self hosted version would make this much more appealing since all of that
calculation would be done in real time on your own devices. I agree this would
be ideal. Why do they need the data in the first place? What makes that data
good for anything other than marketing?

------
cyberferret
Nice! I started using Gyroscope a few weeks back and think it is a fantastic
app. Never realised it was written in React Native, and this has prompted me
to look closer at this framework for our own development work.

------
dattl
It's kind of a misleading title as I was expecting to read more about React
Native, but I was merely mentioned a few times. I was curious about how you
generate the pictures for sharing? And how was the developing experience with
React Native?

Congratulations for this amazing app though!

~~~
googletron
I will be writing something regarding that soon, this was more of designer
perspective on react native.

What were you curious about re: card generation?

------
draugadrotten
Looks absolutely gorgeous in the screenshots.

A small wish is that the app will use the apple ID rather than facebook ID. I
don't have a facebook ID and I don't want one either.

~~~
briandear
I also wouldn't want the potential to have Facebook have access to all that
data.

------
aprilzero
So excited to start sharing this. If you're a new user and prompted for an
invite code, use "makingof"

~~~
Mikho
The app looks great Anand! Cheers for such a good job.

------
EthanSutin
How is the battery usage?

~~~
cyberferret
The app itself is not so bad - it depends on what other apps you sync it to. I
have it synced to the "Moves" app on my iPhones to track my steps (as I lost
my Fitbit a few weeks ago) and the Moves app tends to suck the battery dry.

I would envisage if I had a FitBit or Misfit etc. and synced it to Apple
Health, then Gyroscope would simply pull the data from there in one hit
without much of a battery slurp. I really need to go get a new Fitbit/Misfit
and try it out though...

------
king_magic
Just wanted to say - absolutely beautiful app. Looking forward to using this!

------
hit8run
Your UIs look excellent. Why did you not go native? Were you afraid to walk
the extra mile? Were you afraid that you couldn't create the shiny UI in
Xcode?

~~~
mwcampbell
Why work harder than necessary? What do you think the advantages of
implementing the UI in Objective-C or Swift would be?

~~~
marvel_boy
Transitions? Speed? Better code maintenability? A solid API?

~~~
taternuts
React Native maps to native components and aren't any slower, and if you know
react already the maintainability is probably better as well. If the native
component isn't available you can write the bridge yourself, including a
bridge to custom stuff you write in swift/android. That being said I would
like to hear about some of the pain points the author went through making a
complex react native app

